# Depressed after therapy session



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone else feel sad and depressed when your therapy session ends? Lately, ive been pretty depressed when one of my sessions ends and it lasts about a day or so. Im not sad about what we talked about, but rather the thought that i have another whole week or so until my next session. My time with my therapist each week is usually the happiest i am all week, but when that ends i realize once again how alone i am, and how much crap i have to worry about getting through till my next session.

Does anyone else feel the same way, and how do you deal with it?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I feel the exact same way. It got to the point where I all lived for, and all that kept me living throughout the week, was my one therapy session. It just wasn't enough for me. 

My therapist commanded me into an outpatient program so that I could get daily attention and therapy. I was so depressed that therapy was the only thing I lived for. 

It's really helped so far. The constant therapy is making me get hopeful and such again, I think I would be able to survive with one therapy session a week now. 

I'm not sure what advice to give you, since thats what I did to solve the depression and the one hour a week that wasn't enough.


----------



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

Homersxchild said:


> I feel the exact same way. It got to the point where I all lived for, and all that kept me living throughout the week, was my one therapy session. It just wasn't enough for me.
> 
> My therapist commanded me into an outpatient program so that I could get daily attention and therapy. I was so depressed that therapy was the only thing I lived for.
> 
> ...


Whats an outpatient program? I also feel sometimes that my next therapy session is whats getting me through the week. Its like the light at the end of a very lonely tunnel. But when that light is barely visible like at the end of a previous session, it gets pretty rough for me emotionally.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

It may be more about the session than you realize. It was almost a happy sadness to me. Sort of a cleansing.


----------



## SANDY00 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi yes i know what you mean,i would feel like that,sad when therapy over.as they listen as it does help a lot,because sometimes no one else would listen.i have try to join a class,on condition management programme.try that course it good


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

habsfan31 said:


> Whats an outpatient program?


Its a type of hospitalization at a psychiatric hospital. Its not for "crazies" though, just for people with anxiety and depression mostly. You go during the day to support groups and spend the whole day there. It's really quite good. I'm not saying you need it or anything haha. Just that I kinda did because the weekly therapy wasn't enough at that moment in time for me.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, I recommend that people have a look at this article by my friend, Adam Eason about transference in the client/therapist relationship:

http://www.adam-eason.com/2011/02/0...-deal-with-transference-in-clinical-hypnosis/

Aside from that, it is natural and normal to feel depressed after a therapy session. Doesn't matter if you don't but there's been a lot of emotional stuff talked about and felt in a therapy session and the personal ecology of an individual may need a moment or two to balance itself after that. Please do feedback your feelings and thoughts and questions to the therapist because that's what we're here for. We're working with you not on you. Your input is valuable and valid and helps us treat you to the best of our ability.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, this used to happen to me. Since I stopped going I've been a lot better overall.


----------



## seamore (Mar 10, 2011)

I tend to feel very sad and depressd after my therapy sessions too and today I actually spoke about this with my therapist. She had the idea to start giving me "homework" to do in the week. For example, the homework she's given me today for this week is try keeping a diary of my feelings or keeping note of whats been happening throughout the week. I've never been into keeping a diary before, but when i write now, i write it as if it's a letter to my therapist. this helps keep the feeling of communication there, and if i feel like i really need to speak to her i can just write down what i want to say and discuss it with her the next time i see her. If you like the sound of this, suggest the idea to your therapist, I'm sure they'd be happy to try it with you.


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

It's because you feel the surge in hope that your therapy session is going to treat your social anxiety disorder, and that you're putting in the effort to overcome it. However, realistically speaking, majority of your progress is going to occur between sessions. If you're going to go the psychology route to treating SA, you have to continually drop safety behaviors and engage in antagonistic events (antagonistic to your SA). It's only through the learning of a new method of approaching social situations is your SA treated.


----------



## sapphire21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Its a type of hospitalization at a psychiatric hospital. Its not for "crazies" though, just for people with anxiety and depression mostly. You go during the day to support groups and spend the whole day there. It's really quite good. I'm not saying you need it or anything haha. Just that I kinda did because the weekly therapy wasn't enough at that moment in time for me.


I would love to do something like this. I have been feeling for a long time that my 45 minutes just isn't enough and I'm miserable until the next session finally comes around.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I can relate a little bit to what you're saying.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been to a few councelling sessions, and i usually come out feeling more depressed than ever. It has kinda scared me off any kind of therapy for that reason. 

It's like it opens up old wounds, and i go back to those experiences, and how i felt when **** happened.

My secondary school years is when it started, so when i have to bring it up, i still feel that same horrible feeling from years ago.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

are you guys/girls accomplishing in therapy??do you feel like you are making progress or that you just have someone to talk to now??


----------

